# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Κελαηδήματα timbrado classico

## lefteris13

*Σ*τα παρακάτω βίντεο παρουσιάζω μερικά αρσενικά του 17 και 18 που θεωρω πολυ καλα,καποια ειναι υψηλοβαθμα, αλλα αβαθμολογητα.

----------

